# Car/garage/home security ideas



## Jimmy The Saint

Afternoon all

It seems most cars these days are stolen with the keys. Houses are broken into with the sole purpose of retrieving car keys... watches, electrical goods etc. are all ignored.

What do you all consider to the best deterrents? Lighting? CCTV? Alarms? Disklok?

Has anyone rigged up a bespoke security solution, Goonies style?

Or would money be better spent on something like a Tracker, assuming if a thief really wants to take something they'll find a way of doing so?

All ideas/opinions welcomed.


----------



## Natalie

Other half went through a stage of having all the car keys upstairs at night - I told him to leave them downstairs if they want the cars they can have em, on the basis I'd rather not have anyone coming upstairs while we were asleep.

Unfortunately I think if they seriously want something as opposed to an opportunist then they'll find a way of getting it


----------



## empsburna

A great big dog that is always hungry.


----------



## Andyg_TSi

I think its about 2 things - opportunity & ease

So you need to minimise the opportunity for theft & how easy it is to steal, if you car is more awkward to steal tan the next one, they'll go for the easier option?

So, for me, if I had a driveway & a garage & depending on the 'desirability' of the car:

1. The car would be garaged - with a disclock on

2. I would have an anti theft post installed in front of garage door

3. Gates for the driveway would be locked

4. Lights on a PIR sensor for the driveway and/or CCTV

Question is, does the cost of being cautious (to install all devices) better than being a victim of crime - cost of repairing break in damage, cost of raising insurance premiums, plus the personal costs of being left feeling violated by the break in etc

I don't have a driveway & my car is relatively 'run of the mill', so its parked on the road with a disclock on & alarmed.


----------



## empsburna

Natalie said:


> Other half went through a stage of having all the car keys upstairs at night - I told him to leave them downstairs if they want the cars they can have em, on the basis I'd rather not have anyone coming upstairs while we were asleep.


I drive a couple of unassuming cars, in an unassuming street in the middle of the projects (OK, maybe not) but violent crime isn't that high - mainly bag heads out for the power tools in the shed but I also leave anything of value downstairs because God help the soul that wakes the wife/baby up. I would feel sorry for them if my wife ever got near them.

The more secure you make something look the more it looks like you are hiding something valuable. A garage with a camera and three alarm boxes on would alert me to it having something worth pinching inside.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

Natalie said:


> Other half went through a stage of having all the car keys upstairs at night - I told him to leave them downstairs if they want the cars they can have em, on the basis I'd rather not have anyone coming upstairs while we were asleep.


Agreed. As much as I hate just leaving the keys out for the taking, I have a four year old daughter in the house and the last thing I want is a bunch of smack heads coming upstairs looking for them.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

empsburna said:


> A great big dog that is always hungry.


You're probably bang on the money with this one. Can't imagine a better solution if someone does actually break in.


----------



## Alfieharley1

empsburna said:


> A great big dog that is always hungry.


Reason I've got a dog and his bed is next to the front door lol. Staff X Rottweiler thing is if you see him on the street at another dog he will bark and want to fight which shows people don't go near. If you know him he will lick you to death lol


----------



## justina3

go on brake in make our day


----------



## macca666

empsburna said:


> The more secure you make something look the more it looks like you are hiding something valuable. A garage with a camera and three alarm boxes on would alert me to it having something worth pinching inside.


Probably why my car insurance is dearer to park my car overnight in my garage than leave it either on my driveway (cheapest option) or even out on the street!!

Justina3 lovely dogs I like your idea :thumb:


----------



## justina3

Justina3 lovely dogs I like your idea :thumb:[/QUOTE]

cheers when there out and about they never bother anyone, however you try and come up the drive they go mental sometimes its a pain in the backside as the post man beeps at the end of the drive, guess when you see a pair of teeth like those you must be a mental case to come up the drive :thumb:


----------



## Wrigit

I have CCTV at home but hidden away out of sight.

One of the guys at work has a very nice collection of motorbikes in his man shed - he uses one of these goonies style

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alarm-Min...hash=item5b23515499:m:mH8EPSTm8RJfdKe1YkH4uLg

120db and no hearing protection will wake up half the street!

**probaly not the best idea but can be very discreet and make you feel like the scene from entrapment each time you go in there lol


----------



## sshooie

justina3 said:


> go on brake in make our day


I'd be impressed more if you tagged the car keys onto their collars on a night..


----------



## sshooie

Jimmy The Saint said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> It seems most cars these days are stolen with the keys. Houses are broken into with the sole purpose of retrieving car keys... watches, electrical goods etc. are all ignored.
> 
> What do you all consider to the best deterrents? Lighting? CCTV? Alarms? Disklok?
> 
> Has anyone rigged up a bespoke security solution, Goonies style?
> 
> Or would money be better spent on something like a Tracker, assuming if a thief really wants to take something they'll find a way of doing so?
> 
> All ideas/opinions welcomed.


I don't drive anything special but have 2 friends that have had 3 cars taken with the keys, one had his home broken into and the keys to his RS4 and his GF's 4 week old Mini taken. Another who was upstairs in bed reading when his alarm went off, by the time he'd got to the bottom of the stairs (3 storey) they had taken his Merc.

I leave my keys in the cupboard by the door because if they break in I hope it's the first place they will look and feck off.

I have been in the security industry for over 25 years and I have truly seen it all but personally although my home is alarmed (monitored) and cctv etc. they can have the car as when confronted the little scroates have nothing to lose.

Physical security is important with some noise secondary so they are less likely to hang around imo.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

sshooie said:


> I don't drive anything special but have 2 friends that have had 3 cars taken with the keys, one had his home broken into and the keys to his RS4 and his GF's 4 week old Mini taken. Another who was upstairs in bed reading when his alarm went off, by the time he'd got to the bottom of the stairs (3 storey) they had taken his Merc.
> 
> I leave my keys in the cupboard by the door because if they break in I hope it's the first place they will look and feck off.
> 
> I have been in the security industry for over 25 years and I have truly seen it all but personally although my home is alarmed (monitored) and cctv etc. they can have the car as when confronted the little scroates have nothing to lose.
> 
> Physical security is important with some noise secondary so they are less likely to hang around imo.


That's exactly where I am on this pal. I leave my keys in the first drawer accessible once you've entered the house.

I have a well lit house/driveway, a garage (with alarm), a house alarm and a single security camera covering the front of the house and garage. If (despite all this) they still choose to break into the house I'd rather they just took the keys and ****ed off.

If the car looks difficult to take quickly and quietly, hopefully they'll be more inclined to pick an easier target at a different house.


----------



## alan hanson

whilst this is a harmless thread, its interesting how many are describing exactly where your keys are and what security you have etc............. i agree with most keys are not upstairs and we have security methods too


----------



## Lexus ian

Alfieharley1 said:


> Reason I've got a dog and his bed is next to the front door lol. Staff X Rottweiler thing is if you see him on the street at another dog he will bark and want to fight which shows people don't go near. If you know him he will lick you to death lol


That's why I have a staffy and pit bull, they both bark at there own shadows.

I've also got cameras pointing on the drive and doors


----------



## LSherratt

I've got this who barks very scarily at people who come to the gate/front door but I am thinking of a loud basic motion alarm system for night-time use.


----------



## empsburna

LSherratt said:


> I've got this who barks very scarily at people who come to the gate/front door but I am thinking of a loud basic motion alarm system for night-time use.
> ...SNIP


I didn't think horses could bark.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

LSherratt said:


> I've got this who barks very scarily at people who come to the gate/front door but I am thinking of a loud basic motion alarm system for night-time use.


Jesus ****ting christ! Is he/she massive or are you tiny? :lol:


----------



## LSherratt

:lol: I'm 5'10 but he's massive. 42kg and 13 months old..... The postman and delivery drivers don't come anywhere near my gate. I've had to fix a postbox and a wireless doorbell on the outside of my 6' gate and my gate has a keyed lock/latch.

When he was 8 months old


----------



## sshooie

I once remember reading that a 'beware of the dog' sign was a partial admission that you are aware you have a dog likely to bite? or did I dream it?

Lovely looking dog btw.

Regarding posting security details I have no issue with posting my personal details (within limits) as being from the security industry the info I give is limited and the system I have in place goes way beyond what I have put on here.

Yes I leave my keys by the door, but from a liability pov they are out of view so I have exercised due care.

Great point though.

eta, just found this..

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/dangerous-dogs-owners-face-tougher-sentences-for-attacks

http://blogs.findlaw.com/injured/20...legally-protect-dog-owners-from-lawsuits.html


----------



## Bero

Wrigit said:


> I have CCTV at home but hidden away out of sight.


Personally I think I'd deliberately make it visible.

My theory being, I'd try to reduce the likelihood of a break in rather than install something hidden which _might_ help identify the perpetrator after the fact, but do nothing to reduce the likelihood.

"Prevention better than a cure" and whatever other codswallop sayings apply :lol:



sshooie said:


> I once remember reading that a 'beware of the dog' sign was a partial admission that you are aware you have a dog likely to bite? or did I dream it?
> 
> Lovely looking dog btw.
> 
> Regarding posting security details I have no issue with posting my personal details (within limits) as being from the security industry the info I give is limited and the system I have in place goes way beyond what I have put on here.
> 
> Yes I leave my keys by the door, but from a liability pov they are out of view so I have exercised due care.
> 
> Great point though.
> 
> eta, just found this..
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/news/dangerous-dogs-owners-face-tougher-sentences-for-attacks
> 
> http://blogs.findlaw.com/injured/20...legally-protect-dog-owners-from-lawsuits.html


The top link specifically states it does not apply to trespassers. The second one is US based advice. Looks like your dog can chow-down freely on any trespassers :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Mcpx

The 'beware of the dog' sign is a bit of an urban myth, having such a sign would not really make a great deal of difference in court, however, if you look closely the sign in this case actually says ' be aware of the dog' which is completely different. Beware suggests there is a danger, while be aware just provides information. If you put up a sign saying 'beware of the step' then a court wouldn't hold you responsible for someone falling down it would they?

The revisions to the dangerous dogs act also make it an offence for a dog to be 'threatening', meaning they don't have to physically attack someone, if a person feels they are at risk of being attacked then they can prosecute. It also covered offenses committed on private property (ie inside your home) which was previously excluded from the act.

However, in the context of this thread if some scumbag forces their way into your house and comes face to face with fido then in 95% of cases most dogs will just make a hell of a racket, either raising the owners or scaring off the intruder in the process. Dogs are not naturally agressive and would probably only attack if cornered.

Our keys are kept well out of sight and if anyone did enter the house the dog would definitely raise the alarm, he wouldn't do a fat lot but he'd make a hell of a noise before they had chance to search for anything of value. A dog is the best security device you can get, probably one of the most expensive though to be fair.


----------



## Natalie

Slightly off topic, but it always makes me laugh when people do check ins at the aiport, on holiday etc... on Facebook. It's like advertising your house is empty for a week.
I wonder if insurance companies would refuse to pay out if your home was broken into and they can prove you've posted on Facebook?


----------



## richtung

Jimmy The Saint said:


> Jesus ****ting christ! Is he/she massive or are you tiny? :lol:


Its a fricking dire wolf!


----------



## richtung

Jimmy The Saint said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> It seems most cars these days are stolen with the keys. Houses are broken into with the sole purpose of retrieving car keys... watches, electrical goods etc. are all ignored.
> 
> What do you all consider to the best deterrents? Lighting? CCTV? Alarms? Disklok?
> 
> Has anyone rigged up a bespoke security solution, Goonies style?
> 
> Or would money be better spent on something like a Tracker, assuming if a thief really wants to take something they'll find a way of doing so?
> 
> All ideas/opinions welcomed.


Back on thread before this becomes a dog appreciation thread!

I was advised by members on here to have all UPVC cylinder locks upgraded to Anti-bump locks - UPVC doors regular locks are laughably easy to defeat.

Rich


----------



## LSherratt

My sign says "Be aware" not "beware" which I had custom made due to your above reasons. "Be aware" simply means "take note" and "acknowledge" the dog. It's all in the wording .


----------



## PugIain

I have a security camera on the front corner of my house, above my car. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ardandy

I have a LEAF.

At least if they nick it I know it'll be within 80 miles of the house!


----------



## robertdon777

I have a Pink (sunrise red) C1 Airscape....I leave the Keys in it, and Pray every night...nothing yet.


----------



## nick_mcuk

I have just bought 2 cameras for the mancave one inside one outside and am very impressed with the iQ and functionality..

http://www.ucam247.com/indoor-outdoor-day-night-wireless-security-cameras

I got them from http://www.cmac-cctv.co.uk/ucam247-p2p-ip-cameras-48-c.asp

OP If you want to see the quality PM me and I will give you the URL to have a look

Here are a couple of photo grabs done just now...the iR hasnt kicked in on the outside camera yet..


----------



## who.am.i

Building "garage" for cars at home. Going to install camera lookin on both cars,light will go on when movement is detected.
Keys are always on its place in living room in 1st floor. Hope it goes well

vag familia


----------



## nick_mcuk

My cameras are motion activated....and you can designate the areas that are the monitored hotspots.


----------



## HEADPHONES

I have been a victim of people breaking in to get car keys.
This was about 10 years ago.
A new Mini Cooper and 350z on the drive.
Blatant raid at about 9.30pm
Must have known I was on holiday.
According to neighbour opposite.
Getaway car parked a few doors down.
Getaway driver stays in car.
2 guys kick front door til the frame gave way (about 6 times going by footprints left)
Alarm was linked to police.
Neighbour is shouting from his window.
The scumbags don't give a monkeys as they figure 3 mins in, get keys and drive off.
Keys are hidden.
Scumbags leave.
Cars safe:thumb:

I moved house last year and my cars are now over 10 years old and worth diddly compared to all my neighbours.
I probably look like the poorest house on the street now which to me is reassuring:lol: and probably THE BEST security feature I have now.

If I did own an expensive car I'd invest in good external doors and frames......like the ones you see on police programmes where their battering rams just bounce off and even give well equipped cops a challenge.
Then the good old fashioned Disclock.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Does anyone remember the old lock that locked the accelerator and clutch pedals together.
High security jobby that gave thieves little access to get good leverage to break it with it being so low in the footwell?


----------



## sshooie

HEADPHONES said:


> Does anyone remember the old lock that locked the accelerator and clutch pedals together.
> High security jobby that gave thieves little access to get good leverage to break it with it being so low in the footwell?












This bad boy...

Although I have good quality CCTV I know it will only show their hoodies, even though i have a couple of low level coverts for facial recognition. This is also linked to motion and driveway detection that brings in the relevant camera.

If they want it they will take it in m experience..

http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/watch-man-attacked-driveway-metal-11019595


----------



## HEADPHONES

Noooooo.......not those ancient locks^ :lol:
Just been googling and remembered it was called the BULLOCK!
Not sure if they withstand the same attacks as a Disklock.
Could always have both.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Was gonna say years ago when I had to go "repo" my MR2 Turbo back from my ex I managed to rip one of those off in about 5 seconds....was a bit like something out of gone in 60 seconds


----------



## sshooie

HEADPHONES said:


> Noooooo.......not those ancient locks^ :lol:
> Just been googling and remembered it was called the BULLOCK!
> Not sure if they withstand the same attacks as a Disklock.
> Could always have both.


Never heard of those before


----------



## MEH4N

Natalie said:


> Slightly off topic, but it always makes me laugh when people do check ins at the aiport, on holiday etc... on Facebook. It's like advertising your house is empty for a week.
> I wonder if insurance companies would refuse to pay out if your home was broken into and they can prove you've posted on Facebook?


This is in some insurance policies now Nat. They plan to put them in most but not many read the T's and C's.


----------



## Cy-Zuki

In SSHOOIE's pic, the thing was called a "Crooklock" I think?


----------



## LSherratt

My security system in action;


----------



## nick_mcuk

LSherratt said:


> My security system in action;


Is it that secret that we cant see it?


----------



## andy monty

HEADPHONES said:


> Does anyone remember the old lock that locked the accelerator and clutch pedals together.
> High security jobby that gave thieves little access to get good leverage to break it with it being so low in the footwell?


http://www.nkgroup.co.uk/product/clutch-claw-in-car-security-device/


----------



## Bero

MEH4N said:


> This is in some insurance policies now Nat. They plan to put them in most but not many read the T's and C's.


Which ones? I'd be amazed if that's true! I've see a couple of scare stories with 'may', 'might' and 'could' added everywhere.

And this frankly comical statement in a DailyFail article: -

"Simply posting a picture of your car, or details about which phone network you use, is now enough for many scammers to be able to hack your computer and steal your bank details within minutes, they said."

As of April last year : -

"A spokesman for the Association of British Insurers said no insurer has rejected a home cover claim on the basis of a social media post. "

Next you'll be saying Lewis Hamilton is not insured for theft last weekend as he was clearly away from home......


----------

